
Location-Aware chat system? - joshwa
http://mike.teczno.com/notes/dunbars-dungeon.html
======
ComputerGuru
A new location-aware chat startup comes up at least once a month, and to date
all have failed. (No, 10,000 registrations does NOT make a successful chat
startup)

These startups need to stop re-hashing the same thoughts over and over, and
deliver an appealing product that works. No one has, and I'm starting to doubt
anyone will.

~~~
lpgauth
Why do you think that is?

------
lpgauth
Really? I posted that exact idea 3 days ago...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=327464>

------
sjs382
Sounds like brightkite...

------
ajbatac
radiusim.com was one of the few players.

